# Buying 10lb chub of bravo?



## sondraham (Sep 11, 2010)

Where do you all buy the 10lb chubs of bravo, cant seem to find them online or in the Denver, CO area. All they have are the smaller chubs


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Bravo Original Premium Formula Frozen Raw Beef Blend


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Keep in mind you are going to pay ALOT for the shipping costs if you buy it online.

Have you contacted ALL the Bravo retailers in Denver (there are 16 listed directly in Denver and alot more within 25 miles)? Have you asked if they would be willing to order the large chubs for you?


----------



## sondraham (Sep 11, 2010)

Great idea I will do that, thanks


----------

